# 40K Memes



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Now look what GW has done, with Creed.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

WTF?!?

(stupid character minimum)


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

This ain't a 40k MEME!!!
Angry Marines, Pretty Marines, Cultist-chan, Eldrad is a dick... THOSE are MEMEs!


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh lordy, where's this from?

That's damn funny.


----------



## War (May 8, 2009)

Creeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!

For a bunch more Memes go to http://1d4chan.org/wiki/Main_Page but you have to look it up your self 

Also


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Aaaahl, yes... Commissar Kharn.
One hell of a guy, that Kharn.


----------



## lostonexxx (May 15, 2009)

View attachment 2856

There ya go!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

You forgot the Lolies of Battle and the Daemonettes. :laugh:
Kharn FTW.

By the way, would it count as Power Feet if I put Terminator legs on regular Space Marines? :laugh:


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Yus! Loli Daemonette, too!

Hmmm... that would count, but add some spiky stuff to 'em!
And remember! Kick in the nawtz!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

They don't have spiky bits. According to *that* picture, they're just boots as big as their own torso... 

Also, where do I get wrench? :laugh:


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmmm... that could be a problem...
Hey, good people of the site! Anyone have a model of a wrench?
Maybe from a Techpriest or something like that?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

lol, those are hilarious!!! "Drive me closer, I want to hit them with my sword"


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey guys sorry to spoil a bit of your fun but Galahad just deleated the link to 1d4chan in the angry marines thread and as soon as he sees this one he will likely remove it too so to save him the trouble you might want to remove it yourself. Why? you might ask, because some of it can be considered offensive and stuff like this can get Jez and his masterpeice of magnifent code into a bit of trouble with the 'angry marines' over at GW.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's not that it's going to get us (read: Heresy) in trouble. It's that we're trying to maintain a site atmosphere that's at least "Kid friendly" in the sense that legal minors can view the site at school and not be called into the principal's/headmaster's office for looking at filth. Anything associated with 4chan ultimately tends to be fairly soul-searing, and things regarding 40k on there are no exception. Ork Rule 34, anyone? 

By all means, go to 4chan. But it, Encylopaedia Dramatica, and any other "chan" sites are not to be linked to or have their contents discussed in detail on Heresy, because there are just some things you can't unsee...


----------

